# Odyssea Skimmer



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone using this Odyssea PS160 Protein Skimmer?

Any feedback?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I heard they are prone to catching fire...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I heard they are prone to catching fire...


Under water?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just kidding. Their (Odyssea) lights used to have problems with the ballests catching fire, long resolved issue. 
It kind of looks like a Coralife SS Skimmer clone. I would stay away. If it's the price that is attracting you be patient and wait for a used quality skimmer to show up in the classifieds.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Of course is the price. I don't wanna pay 500$ on a skimmer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You should be able to something that works and works quietly for under $200 used if you're patient.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I have an Odyssea reef light and FW light. No problems for an year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> You should be able to something that works and works quietly for under $200 used if you're patient.


Ok. I will. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*odysea skimmer*

I used to have the PS75. Don't let the youtube vid fool you. This thing doesn't work like it said it would. Ended up selling it for a penny!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

There's a bubble magus bm150 pro skimmer on Aquarium Pros for $120 right now... 
You have to spend the time to register to see the classifieds there.


----------

